# Phone, Broadband & maybe TV package



## JAM3114 (15 Mar 2013)

Hi,

Just thinking its time that I reviewed my bills for phone, broadband & TV.

Currently with Eircom for Phone & Broadband - 8mb unlimited download, evening local & national calls free - costing €92 + VAT before I make any non free calls.  Bill came in yesterday €125, few calls we made were to mobiles which are not free.  Need landline for Home Alarm as this sends us a text if alarm is triggered.

With Sky for TV €35pm basic package + kids package (not willing to give up the kids package) - we don't have Sky plus - been with Sky since 2004.

On average paying €97.50 per month for all 3 - any suggestions for better packages/providers?  Need to have unlimited broadband as with various wi-fi & gadgets we were going over our allowance & being charged for it on top of normal bill with Eircom.


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Mar 2013)

Have a look at UPC and haggle with their Loyalty Division or Customer Service.


----------



## Guns N Roses (15 Mar 2013)

JAM3114 said:


> we don't have Sky plus - been with Sky since 2004.


 
The subscription for Sky+ will be the same as you're paying now. If you call their bluff and request to cancel your subscription, they'll would probably give it to you for free if renew your contract with them.



JAM3114 said:


> On average paying €97.50 per month for all 3 - any suggestions for better packages/providers? Need to have unlimited broadband as with various wi-fi & gadgets we were going over our allowance & being charged for it on top of normal bill with Eircom.


 
Sky are currently charging €47.50 for their unlimited Broadband and Sky Talk Anytime Phone package.


----------



## JAM3114 (15 Mar 2013)

In the South East - might try with Sky to see if they will upgrade to Sky + with phone & broadband - worth a try anyway


----------



## partnership (19 Mar 2013)

Try negotiating with them they were offering the broadband for a tenner a month and the calls for 7.50 earlier int he year - say that you had registered an interest last year with them but they never informed you.  you have just found out through a friend blah blah, have been with them for a long time and dont want to change to UPC - they might do a deal on it for you.  I have my phone, unlimited broadband and basic sky package for 45 a month.


----------



## hennessy (19 Mar 2013)

There's not much in it with any of them. It's down to what TV package you go for that determines the real cost in the end. Hard to beat UPC I think if you have them in your area. You may have to drop the alarm monitoring though.


----------

